# تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

هل سألت نفسك يوما هذا السؤال ؟؟؟
ماهو مقاس قلبي ؟؟؟؟



لارج ؟؟؟
اكس لارج ؟؟؟
اكس اكس لارج ؟؟؟
ام سمول .. وبالكاد يحمل شخصا واحد ؟؟
هل في قلبي متسع لمزيد من الناس ؟؟
هل يستطيع الناس الدخول الى قلبي بسهوله ؟؟


انظر الى قبضة يدك ..
حجم قلبك بحجم قبضة يدك ..
كثيرا ماسمعنا هذه الجملة !!!
هل تعتقد أن هذه القبضه ستتسع لجميع الناس .. و للمخلوقات من غير الناس ..
كثيرا مانقول أنت في قلبي ..
وإذا غضبنا نقول أريد أن يخرج من قلبي !!
هل القلب يشبة المنزل ؟؟

لذلك يجب أن نتعلم كيف نوسع قلوبنا .. و نصفيها من الاحقاد و الكره ..


و كيف نحب و لا نكره

الخطوة الأولى :

ليكن شعارك في الحب و الكره ::


أحبب حبيبك وحب مبغضيك كما وصانا الهنا يسوع


الخطوة الثانية :


تعلم فنون التعبير عن مشاعرك بطريقة صحيحة .. بدون افراط و لاتفريط


بمعنى .. لاتكثر من قول:أحبك ،،،، الخ ,,,,,,


الخطوة الثالثة :


تواضع ثم تواضع .. بالتواضع تكون محبوب .. و لا تنسى أن هناك فرق بين الخضوع و بين التواضع ..




الخطوة الرابعة :


تعلم فنون الصفح و الغفراان .......... و قابل الاساءة بالاحسان ..


و ابتسم في وجه كل من اساء اليك لتعطيه رساله تقول ..
إني أحب شخصك .. وابغض افعالك..





الخطوة الأخيرة :


انظر الى قلبك .. و املئه بحب الله .... و اجعل محبتك للمخلوقات من حبك له .. و لا بئس بعمل عمليه تنقيه له من الشوائب القلبيه التي قد تخالط قلبك فتجعله ضيق مثل :


الغيره ، الحسد ، الرياء ، حب المدح .. و غيرها من الاشياء الدقيقه..


والسؤال الأن...
ماهو مقاس قلبك....؟​


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

ايه حكاية المواضيع الجامده دي يا مرمر موضوع خطييييييييير وجميل جدا عزيزتي 
بالنسبه ليا انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا :smil12:
عشت فترة من حياتي بعيدة عن ربنا ودا كان اول ما خرجت من العراق لمدة مش قصيرة وصدقيني تعبت خاااااااااااالص خالص خصوصا ان علاقتي بربنا لما كنت في العراق كانت قويه كتيييييييييير كتير بس ظروف الغربه هديلك مثل بسيط عشان اوضح لك فكرتي تصوري شجرة تتقلع من جذورها من مكانها وتتزرع في مكان تاني مختلف خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص عن مكانها الاول مختلف بطبيعه التربه والمياه الي بتسقيها والهوا الي بيمدها بالاوكسجين اكيد في الاول هتذبل اوراقها وتصفر وتوقع وتاخد وقت كتير لحد ما تقدر تكيف نفسها مع كل الظروف المختلفه الي بتحيط بيها بحيث تحافظ على نوعيه وجودة ثمرها وجمال اوراقها بالرغم من كل حاجه. دا بالضبط الي حصل معايا والاسف من ضمن الظروف الي اثرت على علاقتي بربنا في الغربه هي عدم وجود مجال للخدمه في البلد الغريب ووقتها صدقيني اطباع كتيرة فيا اتغيرت . لكن ربنا بيحبني قوي قوي لانه مسابنيش في توهاني الي كنت فيه ودلني على طريق جديد للخدمه اقدر فيه اجدد علاقتي بيه بدرجه اكبر واكبر وصدقيني دلوقتي مفيش في قلبي مكان للغيره ، الحسد ، الرياء ، حب المدح .. و غيرها من الاشياء الدقيقه.. خااااااااالص وبقيت احس ان حب ربنا مالي قلبي وكبر مقاسه كتيييييييييير قوي بقا مقاسه XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL.​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

*41  بنعل كريب​*:wub::wub:


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



esambraveheart قال:


> *41 بنعل كريب​*:wub::wub:


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ليه كدا  يا عصام :t19:​


----------



## bondok (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل 
ومش هقولك مقاس قلبى اد ايه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



فادية قال:


> خااااااااالص وبقيت احس ان حب ربنا مالي قلبي وكبر مقاسه كتيييييييييير قوي بقا مقاسه XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL.[/COLOR]​



ايه بس الحلاوة دى يا فادية...30:
أنا كده هحسدك لتانى مرة... خاف منى بقى :smil16: هههههههههه
بس النهارده انا هحسدك على مقاس قلبك واتمنى ان ربنا يدينى قلب زيك كده او حتى نص المقاس ده وانا مواااااافقة 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



esambraveheart قال:


> *41  بنعل كريب​*:wub::wub:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
أنت متأكد انك بتتكلم عن قلبك يا عصام ؟!!!! 
عايزة اطمن ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



bondok قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
> ومش هقولك مقاس قلبى اد ايه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ليه كده يا بندق :t32:olling:
ماشى ماشى مش عايزين نعرف مقاس قلبك 
شكلك بتخاف من الحسد :new2:
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



في البدايه.. اشكرك جدا على مواضيعك الجميله جدا يا مرمر.. يااااااا (عفريته).

كل مرة تتحفينا بموضوع جامد من مواضيعك

((انتي بتحضري كل مواضيعك دفعه واحده ولا ايه؟؟؟))

وبالنسبه لهذا الموضوع..

الانسان عندما يحب كثيرا يغفر كثيرا ولا يكترث لاخطاء الحبيب .. 

لان الحب يعلم المغفره والتسامح,,,


وللرجوع لاساس الحب الصافي والخالي من الشوائب..

 يجب ان يملأ الرب حياتنا وروحنا.. فينعكس هذا الحب على الاخرين..


((ملحوظه صغيره يا مرمر.. الكليه هي التي بحجم قبضة اليد وليس القلب))


سلام المسيح معكي..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> في البدايه.. اشكرك جدا على مواضيعك الجميله جدا يا مرمر.. يااااااا (عفريته).
> 
> كل مرة تتحفينا بموضوع جامد من مواضيعك
> 
> ((انتي بتحضري كل مواضيعك دفعه واحده ولا ايه؟؟؟))



ميرسى لكلامك الجميل ده يا محامى 
ايوة طبعا بحضرهم مانتا عارف شغل العفاريت بقى :t33:

كلامك بجد جميل جدا جدا جدا 
بس احنا معرفناش حجم قلبك أد اااااااايه 
وشكرا لمرورك وكلامك الرائع ده ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

*اكيد 
امال ليه لما باحط شراب صوف علي قلبي باحس بالدفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*:dance::dance:


----------



## the servant (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

سلام ونعمة مرمر,,

موضوع رائع اختنا الغالية واسلوب رائع في عرض الفكرة

اعتقد لو وصل قلبي لحجم المزود اللي حضرتك حطاة في توقيعك هايكون احلي واروع قلب
وهايخش موسوعة جينس لان المقاس مش هايكون من العالم"طبعا انا بحلم "

رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة مرمر,,
> 
> موضوع رائع اختنا الغالية واسلوب رائع في عرض الفكرة
> 
> ...



ميرسى لكلامك يا فراى 
وبجد انت عندك حق جدا جدا فى كلامك 
وربنا يديك أنك تبقى صاحب أحلى واروع قلب :new5:
بس أبقى أفتكرنا ساعتها 
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



esambraveheart قال:


> *اكيد
> امال ليه لما باحط شراب صوف علي قلبي باحس بالدفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*:dance::dance:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
يبقى أنا كان عندى حق بقى..30:30:
ربنا يخليلى لك قلبك ده يا عصام 
ويحافظ عليه من..... ولا بلاش ههههههههه​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

بجد موضوع جامد جدا جدا 
انتى شكلك عفريتة بجد هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل على الموضوع
وربنا يدينا كلنا قلوب كبيرة نحب بيها بعضنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

_*هههههههههههههههههه
لا متخفيش مش عقريتة اوى يعنى 
نص عفريتة :t33:
أيوة انتى جبتى المفيد ربنا يدينا كلنا قلوب كبيرة نحب بيها بعض
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى*_​


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

*موضوع جامد جدا
بس مش حقلك مقاس قلبى كام*:a63:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

وأنا يا بنتى مسألتكيش 
ولا عايزة أعرف مقاسه 
لآنى عرفاااااااه كويس :a82: هههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جيجى ونورتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

انظر الى قلبك .. و املئه بحب الله .... و اجعل محبتك للمخلوقات من حبك له .. و لا بئس بعمل عمليه تنقيه له من الشوائب القلبيه التي قد تخالط قلبك فتجعله ضيق مثل :


الغيره ، الحسد ، الرياء ، حب المدح .. و غيرها من الاشياء الدقيقه..

راااااااااائع يا مرموره ....كعادة كل مواضيعك .....ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى وبالنسبه لقلبى صعب انى احدد مقاسه  لان كل يوم بيزداد محبه وبيزيد جواه عدد اللى بحبهم .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع 
واحنا كلنا طبعا عارفين قلبك ومش محتاجين نعرف مقاسه 
وربنا يدينى قلب مليان بالحب زى قلبك كده يادونا..​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

موضوع جميل شكرا يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمرر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## emy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

_بجد مواضيعك حلوه اوى _
_وكلامك جميل جدا_
_ربنا يباركك يا مرمر_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بقي انا قلبي اد مجموع قبضات الايادي بتوع المنتدي كله طبعا كلكم مجربين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



emy قال:


> _بجد مواضيعك حلوه اوى _
> _وكلامك جميل جدا_
> _ربنا يباركك يا مرمر_​



ميرسى يا ايمى ربنا يخليكى 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بقي انا قلبي اد مجموع قبضات الايادي بتوع المنتدي كله طبعا كلكم مجربين



ااااااااااااايه يابنى الغرور ده  
يااااااااخوفى :smil13::smil13: هههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا ملك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

بجد مواضيعك حلوه اوى 
وكلامك جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

*موضوع ائع جدا يا مرمر *
*وأنا مقاس قلبى لواحد بس *
*هو يسوع*
*وبيه يدخل كل الناس ليه *
*وعلشان كده هو كبير بيه*

*وكل سنه وأنت طيبه يا قمر*​


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

كل  عام   وانتم   مع  المسيح   ربنا  معكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد مواضيعك حلوه اوى
> وكلامك جميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك يا مرمر



ميرسى لمرورك يامرمر ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *موضوع ائع جدا يا مرمر *
> *وأنا مقاس قلبى لواحد بس *
> *هو يسوع*
> *وبيه يدخل كل الناس ليه *
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يا سوسا ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تسمح لى أسئلك وأقولك.. مقاس قلبك كام...؟!!*

وانت طيب يا نشأت شكرا لمرورك ​​


----------



## *malk (3 أغسطس 2008)

*مقاس قلبك كام؟*

*هل سألت نفسك يوم هذا السؤال؟؟؟

ماهوة مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟



لارج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكس لارج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكس اكس لارج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام اسمول وبالكاد يحمل شخصا واحدا ؟؟

هل في قلبي متسع لمزيد من الناس ؟؟

هل يستطيع الناس الدخول الي قلبي بسرعة ؟؟؟


انظر الي قبضة يدك ....
حجم قلبك بحجم قبضة يدك ...
كثيرا سمعنا هذه الجملة 
هل تعتقد ان هذه القبضة تتسع جميع الناس 
كثيرا مانقول انتة في قلبي ...
واذا غضبنا نقول اخرج من قلبي ...
هل القلب يشبه المنزل !!!


لذلك يجب ان نتعلم كيف نوسع قلوبنا .... ونصفيها من الاحقاد والكره ......

وكيف نحب ولا نكره 

( الخطوة الاولي )


ليكن شعارك في الحب والكره :

احب حبيبك واحب مبغضيك كما وصانا الهنا يسوع 


( الخطوة التانية )


تعلم فنون التعبير عن مشاعرك بطريقة صحيحة 
بدون افراط ولا تفريط


( الخطوة الثالثة )


تواضع ثم تواضع بالتواضع تكون محبوب 
ولا تنسي ان هناك فرق بين الخضوع والتواضع 


( الخطوة الرابعة )


تعلم فنون الصفح والغفران وقابل الاساءة بالاحسان 

وابتسم في وجه كل من اساء اليك لتعطيه رسالة تقول 

اني احب شخصك وابغض افعالك 



( الخطوة الاخيرة )


انظر الي قلبك واملئه بحب الله واجعل محبتك للمخلوقات من حبك له 
ولا بأس من عمل عملية تنقية له من الشوائب القلبية التي قد تخالط قلبك فتجعله ضيق مثل

( الغيرة , الرياء , حب المدح , ..................)



والسؤال الان

ما هوة مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*منقول*​


----------



## Kiril (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

تصدق مش لاقي مقاس قلبي حتي في الرجالي
:d


----------



## ramy299 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

هل سألت نفسك يوم هذا السؤال؟؟؟

ماهوة مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟


بصراحة لا ومش مستعد لان القلب ضعيف مفيش حاجا اسمها قلب طيب او قلب كويش كلهم واحد 
شكرا خوكم رامى


----------



## Esther (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

*انا مش هقول مقاس قلبى كام دلوقتى 
لكن هتعمل الخطوات ديه الاول و بعدين اقول وصل لكام
ميرسى جدا الموضوع تحفه​*


----------



## Ramzi (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

ده انا مطلعش عندي قلب خالص ....


----------



## *malk (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> تصدق مش لاقي مقاس قلبي حتي في الرجالي
> :d


 
:heat:


----------



## *malk (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



ramy299 قال:


> هل سألت نفسك يوم هذا السؤال؟؟؟
> 
> ماهوة مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

*ازاى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## *malk (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



ramzi قال:


> ده انا مطلعش عندي قلب خالص ....


 

*لية كدة بس يا رمزى؟؟؟*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



keky قال:


> *هل سألت نفسك يوم هذا السؤال؟؟؟
> 
> ماهوة مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟
> 
> ...





مقاس قلبى واحد لواحدة بس بحبها موووت 

ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

_



			تعلم فنون الصفح والغفران وقابل الاساءة بالاحسان 

وابتسم في وجه كل من اساء اليك لتعطيه رسالة تقول 

اني احب شخصك وابغض افعالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقى موضوع جميل
مشكوووووره​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



> *( الخطوة الاخيرة )*
> *انظر الي قلبك واملئه بحب الله واجعل محبتك للمخلوقات من حبك له *
> *ولا بأس من عمل عملية تنقية له من الشوائب القلبية التي قد تخالط قلبك فتجعله ضيق مثل*​
> 
> *( الغيرة , الرياء , حب المدح , ..................)*​




موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يا كى كى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​​


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

موضوع حلو اوووي يا كوكي
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## veansea (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*

واوووووووووووووو جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايديكى يا كى كى


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



dodi lover قال:


> مقاس قلبى واحد لواحدة بس بحبها موووت
> 
> ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع


 
ماشى ياعم
ربنا يخليهالك
نورت


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حقيقى موضوع جميل_
> 
> _مشكوووووره_​


 ميرسى ياتونى لمروووووورك


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا يا كى كى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو
نورت
ربنا معاك :94:


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووي يا كوكي
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر
ربنا معااااااااكى:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مقاس قلبك كام؟*



veansea قال:


> واوووووووووووووو جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> تسلم ايديكى يا كى كى


 
نورتى يافينوو :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## god love 2011 (30 مايو 2009)

*ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

* - هل سألت نفسك يوما هذه التساؤلااات!؟؟ !؟؟

- ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟ 

- هل في قلبي متسع لمزيد من الناس ؟؟ 

- هل يستطيع الناس الدخول إلى قلبي بسهوله ؟؟
  انظر إلى قبضة يدك ..

       جميعنا حفظنا هذه الجملة .. 

- حجم قلب الإنسان بحجم قبضة يده ... 

هل تعتقد أن هذه القبضة ستتسع لجميع الناس .. و للمخلوقات من غير الناس .. 

   نقول دائماً أنت في قلبي 

وإذا غضبنا نقول أريد أن يخرج من قلبي
 هل القلب يشبه المنزل ؟؟

قديما قيل .. 

القلب دكان كلنا له مكان

هل القلب فعلاً دكان كل من كان يسكن به 00

هل أصبحنا نؤجر قلوبنا مثل الفنادق!!

أو الدكاكين !!

دعونا نتعلم كيف نوسع قلوبنا ... و نصفيها من الأحقاد و الكره ... 

دعونا نتعلم كيف نحب و لا نحب دون كره 
.. الخطوة الأولى ..

   ليكن شعارك ,, 
أحبب حبيبك وحب مبغضيك كما وصانا الهنا الحبيب            .. الخطوة الثانية .. 
   تعلم فنون التعبير عن مشاعرك بطريقة صحيحة .. بدون افراط و لاتفريط 

بمعنى ... لاتكثر من قول:أحبك ،،،، الخ ,,,,,, 
ولكن تعلم كيف تعبر عن مشاعرك

تلمس احتياجات من حولك و فاجأهم بها       .. الخطوة الثالثة .. 

    تواضع ثم تواضع .. بالتواضع تكن محبوب .. و لا تنسى أن هناك فرق بين 

الخضوع و بين التواضع .. 
.. الخطوة الرابعه .. 

  تعلم فنون الصفح و الغفراان ............ 

و قابل الإساءة بالإحسان .. 

و ابتسم في وجه كل من أساء إليك لتعطيه رسالة تقول .. 

      إني أحب شخصك .. وابغض أفعالك.. 
انى أحب شخصك وأبغض أفعالك.. 
       .. الخطوة الاخيره .. 

  انظر إلى قلبك .. و املؤه بحب الله .... و اجعل محبتك للمخلوقات من حبك له ... و لا بأس بعمل عمليه تنقيه له من الشوائب القلبيه التي 

قد تخالط قلبك فتجعله ضيق مثل : 

الغيره ، الحسد ، الرياء ، حب المدح ... و غيرها من الأشياء الدقيقه .. 

و بعد هذا كله 

    هل عرفت ما هو مقاس قلبك ؟؟؟              آمل أن ينعم الله علينا بقلوب ملؤها حب الخالق والإيمان الصادق والفضائل السامية 

و حب الخير للجميع

وان ينزع منها الحقد والحسد والغيرة وكل مايوصلنا إلى غضب الهنا الحبيب .....آمين 



منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

شكرا سيمو


الرب يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

موضوع جدا جميل 

شكرا لك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل

تحيتي​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

*

جميل جداااا يا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا سيمو
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل
> 
> شكرا لك​



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*      ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود​



*         ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما   ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> جميل جداااا يا
> 
> ...


*       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما  ​*


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى  الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
​*


----------



## ناوناو (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

*بجد موضوع حلو قوي 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

*موضوع فى منتهى الجماااال يا سيموووو
ميرررررررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما هو مقاس قلبي ؟؟*

*تواضع ثم تواضع .. بالتواضع تكن محبوب .. و لا تنسى أن هناك فرق بين

الخضوع و بين التواضع .. 



مشكوووووووووووورة يا سيمون اقوال رائعة ...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

